# So Cal Meet on Sun, Jan 27th??



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, once again I didn't make it to the meet(on the 5th), but I'd like to throw out the date of this coming Jan 27th for the next one, at the same place, if possible. Hopefully it won't be rain in the forecast for that day, either. 

I was going to send out a notice for Sun, Feb 3rd, but for those of us who are football fans(myself included), I won't be doing anything but watching the Superbowl that day. 

How's the 27th of this month sound for everyone? Too soon, or does that give people enough time to make/change plans to be able to make it?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

works for me


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> works for me


Nice, that makes two. Anyone else?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I think that's the weekend of the Glamis Cleanup. I will be at Oldsmoibile hill manning the booth with the truck.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I think that's the weekend of the Glamis Cleanup. I will be at Oldsmoibile hill manning the booth with the truck.


Hmm, Glamis cleanup...not sure what that is. Would maybe the 20th work better for everyone, then? That'd be one Sunday closer.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Sundays are no good for me, sorry Church is my priority.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Sundays are no good for me, sorry Church is my priority.


Church doesn't last ALL day does it?


I'm down for the 27th.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I work Sundays.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm there any of those dates. i should have the 8's in the doors and 4 10's in back.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I might have twice as many idmax's by then 

I need to catch up to cvjoint.


----------



## X on 22s (Oct 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I might have twice as many idmax's by then
> 
> I need to catch up to cvjoint.


can't wait to hear it..


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

nope, but I am figuring they will be right around the same time.... I won't get out until about 12:30 or so and then after lunch with the wife it would probably be all over



James Bang said:


> Church doesn't last ALL day does it?
> 
> 
> I'm down for the 27th.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

on Jan 5th, I was there till 5pm. I would have stayed longer if BigRed didn't have to go


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys, I would love to come but with Monster Jam the night before and Elissa's birthday I'm not gonna be able to make it. 
I'm only prepared to ditch the wife and kids one day a month. Not that I don't like you guys but.....................


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Guys, I would love to come but with Monster Jam the night before and Elissa's birthday I'm not gonna be able to make it.
> I'm only prepared to ditch the wife and kids one day a month. Not that I don't like you guys but.....................


You entering the Xb on 54's?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> You entering the Xb on 54's?


 Now that would be funny.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I might have my car in for some mechanical upgrades at that time, we'll see.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have to be in the Bay Area that weekend. If you were to make it a week earlier I would be in!!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> Unfortunately, I have to be in the Bay Area that weekend. If you were to make it a week earlier I would be in!!


I can do a week earlier... especially to take a listen to your new setup.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

You guys wanna do either the 19th or the 20th, then, instead?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I can do a week earlier... especially to take a listen to your new setup.



Thanks, James!! Trust me, it will be worth it.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> You guys wanna do either the 19th or the 20th, then, instead?



That will work for me, but I am not alone in this thing.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

well then put me down for the 20th, so I can demo Buzz's car.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> well then put me down for the 20th, so I can demo Buzz's car.


Awesome, man! Looking forward to it already.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I'm down for a meet. I missed the one onthe 5th. I would have gone but didn't see it in time.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> I'm down for a meet. I missed the one onthe 5th. I would have gone but didn't see it in time.


Cool. Does the 20th work for you?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

well, if im free and you guys get somethin set up, i mite show up


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I definitely can't do the 27th, but I should be able to make it on the 20th.

Buzz's setup is one of my favorites. If you haven't heard it you're missing out.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

DOMN8R said:


> I definitely can't do the 27th, but I should be able to make it on the 20th.
> 
> Buzz's setup is one of my favorites. If you haven't heard it you're missing out.


So i hope to see you on the 20th, too 

How's the little change in the x-over working for you?

Buzz's setup is very nice. That's why I can wait to hear the IMPROVEMENTS.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Out of town the 27th...

The 20th is looking good, though...


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

James Bang said:


> So i hope to see you on the 20th, too
> 
> How's the little change in the x-over working for you?


It's working ok.  I wish I had more time right now to work on sound deadening and such. Might have to wait till spring break. I definitely hear some changes from the x-over tuning, and also I think my speakers are finally broken in as I heard them change significantly this past week. So I'm going to recalibrate and see how it goes. The 650 works great with midrange and treble but it definitely needs some fine tuning afterwards in the bass-midbass region.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I can do the 20th. My car needs a bit of tuning. Maybe if someone is familiar with the Eclipse cd7000 they can take a listen. My car isn't as SQ oriented as some of your cars but I am pretty happy, so go easy on me


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Woah. Another meet eh? This forum is filled with meets  Hmmm, I might be able to make it. I'll have to see depending on the date. Though like WattsLOK, my car is no where near SQ. Stock speakers still FTL . But I do have an 18" 5200 if anyone wants to hear some nice low end.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> I can do the 20th. My car needs a bit of tuning. Maybe if someone is familiar with the Eclipse cd7000 they can take a listen. My car isn't as SQ oriented as some of your cars but I am pretty happy, so go easy on me


This group is all about sharing great sound and music, and offering advice to help people improve their sound. If anything, you will be given constructive ideas and advice. Glad you can make it.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

DOMN8R said:


> I definitely can't do the 27th, but I should be able to make it on the 20th.
> 
> Buzz's setup is one of my favorites. If you haven't heard it you're missing out.


Domn8r thanks for the props, man! Looking forward to seeing you on the 20th and getting feedback on the current state of my sounds.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

is this going to be at autobacs again?


----------



## gsxrtin (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been out of the car audio loop for a while so would like to come check this out. So Autobacs on the 20th? What time?


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Let's do 10:30am on the 20th of this month at the same Super Autobacs as usual.* Can't wait to finally meet you guys!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

redcalimp5 said:


> *Let's do 10:30am on the 20th of this month at the same Super Autobacs as usual.* Can't wait to finally meet you guys!


Sounds Cool. I will be there.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> Sounds Cool. I will be there.


as will I, with my TWO iDmax 12s in the back IB'd double baffled that i just put in yesterday 

too bad my trunks still looks like crap. As long as it doesn't sound like crap, which i hope it doesn't. does it? :blush:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

James Bang said:


> as will I, with my TWO iDmax 12s in the back IB'd double baffled that i just put in yesterday
> 
> too bad my trunks still looks like crap. As long as it doesn't sound like crap, which i hope it doesn't. does it? :blush:


James, forget the looks, "It's the music that matters."  Can't wait to hear your set-up.

By the way, it looks as though the date was changed to the 19th. That's fine with me because I don't have to Tivo the football games now.


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Buzzdg said:


> James, forget the looks, "It's the music that matters."  Can't wait to hear your set-up.
> 
> By the way, it looks as though the date was changed to the 19th. That's fine with me because I don't have to Tivo the football games now.


Yep, we're going with the 19th, instead, buzzdg! Should be a good turnout! I don't want to have to TIVO football, either!


----------

